# Can’t read my wife’s sexual preference –



## 1776sc (Aug 20, 2010)

It’s been somewhat difficult to feel weather she is in the moment while we are having sex. For sometime now I have noticed my wife’s sexual attention has shifted toward this curiosity of being with another woman (which is not rare). She doesn’t really hide this, which is nice but I noticed that when it comes to sex her every effort and thought is toward the women. Every YouTube clip, Porn website, DVD rentals, magazines, every show on the network related to lesbians. 
I ‘ve been around bi-sexual women but in our case she makes no effort approaching me sexually ever; it is always me who has to take the 1st step. In fact there are no signs whatsoever of any desire toward men in general. 

Though when we have sex it is great but it is getting tiring not knowing if she is having sex just to keep the marriage going or what.


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats hard dude.If you love her,and want this.Just ask her straight out ,no if and or butts.Do you want this in your life?For me that would be like being on death row,not knowing when my numbers up.Good luck


----------



## Kitty's Affair (Aug 17, 2010)

How long has this been going on? You could ask her as suggested but it's possible she doesn't really even know. I had a similar situation with a man I once dated. He liked gay porn, he checked out men, he had many gay friends but he always insisted he was straight. To this day he dates women, but I suspect he's just not comfortable in his own skin.


----------



## 1776sc (Aug 20, 2010)

This is being going on for few years; she’s never been with a woman though. 
I would love it if she admits that’s what she wants so I see some direction ahead. I have insisted for her to try it so she comes in terms truly with the experience. She insists that this is just an infatuation and doesn’t mean she’ll act on it. However the trouble is I want or I need to be with someone who shows some interest; to be into me as much as I’m into her. It just bugs me as much as we are sexually active it just feels something is fake about it. 
We were recently in Europe for over 3 weeks, during the holiday I decided to wait and see if there is an approach from here - but Nothing. I mean this is Paris, Amsterdam, and 5 other locations known to be the most romantic places. No intimacy no holding hands no kissing. Every time I have approach. Just sick of it.


----------

